# Transmission Problem ??



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a 2006 X Trail, bought back in the summer. The weather here in Nova Scotia Canada is starting to turn colder ( but still not to the freezing point). I notice is takes a long time for the transmission to shift into 4th gear ( auto trans). I realize it takes the trans a while warm up and reach full operating temperature but it's taking about 10 - 15 minutes to do so. I can drive approx. 12 km before this happens. Is this normal? Seems to me it should shift before this. Any comments ?

Thanks
Harvey


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes it takes some time to go in to overdrive, not forth gear. it is all depends on how bad is the temperature!
later


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Harvey said:


> I notice is takes a long time for the transmission to shift into 4th gear ( auto trans). I realize it takes the trans a while warm up and reach full operating temperature but it's taking about 10 - 15 minutes to do so. I can drive approx. 12 km before this happens. Is this normal?


Yes, it's normal. The tranny has a temperature sensor.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. My other vehicle is a Honda Civic, this vehicle will shift into overdrive within 3 - 4 km, 12 km seems like a long time to me. This my be normal, anyone else have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------

